# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Help me !!!Sao mình cài Eclipse lại không chạy được vậy???

## seovietdang

Mọi người ơi, trước mình dùng Jcreator 4.5 phục vụ cho việc lập trình Java. Bây giờ chuyển sang dùng eclipse nhưng mà lúc chạy thử một bài (mình nhấn Ctrl + F11) thì nó toàn báo lỗi là *Unable to Launch: The system cannot be launched and there are no recent launchs .* 
Với cả quan trọng nhất mình chuyển sang dùng Eclipse là vì nghe nói nó hỗ trợ đồ họa tốt hơn Jcreator. Nhưng mà hình như phải cài thêm cái ji đó phải không? Vì mình làm theo hướng dẫn cách sử dụng Java là : Đầu tiên, mở eclipse lên, chọn File -> New Project -> Java Project . Nhập vào ô “Project Name” tên project của bạn ví dụ như “Demo” chẳng hạn. Sau đó nhấn Next -> Finish.
Sau đó ban click chuột phải ngay tại project Demo –> Chọn New –> Visual Class.
Nhưng mình không thấy Visual Class đâu hết. Có phải cần cài thêm cái để hỗ trợ giao diện không? 

Vậy phải cài gì vậy? Bạn nào có link đưa lên đây giúp mình đc không?
Mình mù mờ về cái này lắm.
Cám ơn các bạn rất nhiều.

----------

